# ερίδματος, ερίδμητος = well-built



## nickel (Jan 15, 2018)

Γιά κοίτα που χρειάζεται να βάλουμε το άπαξ λεχθέν του Αισχύλου στο Modern Greek...

Δεν έχω καταλάβει πώς σκέφτηκε ο Ζουράρις όταν αποφάσισε να αρχίσει με αυτόν τον δωρικό τύπο την επιστολή του στον πρωθυπουργό — με προφανή (σε εμένα) πρόθεση να τον τρολάρει. Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποίησε ευκολότερη λέξη από ερι-. Γιατί δεν έκανε τη λέξη _ερίδμητε_: «ερίδμητε πρωθυπουργέ». Γιατί δεν κοίταξε πώς τη χρησιμοποίησε ο Αισχύλος («ακατάβλητος»): «ἔρις ἐρίδματος» — η ακατάβλητη έριδα ή, κατά διαφορετική ερμηνεία, η έριδα που καταβάλλει πάρα πολύ. 

Εκτός κι αν συμβουλεύτηκε αυτό το παλιό λεξικό:

*εριδμητος*, Dor. *εριδματος*, ον, eager to destroy.
https://books.google.gr/books?id=jDUvAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA507#v=onepage&q&f=false


Δεν προλαβαίνω να γράψω περισσότερα, δεν πρόλαβα να γράψω νωρίτερα. Εδώ έχει ήδη ανάψει η συζήτηση:

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2018/01/14/zouraris-6/


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2018)

Μα δεν σκέφτηκες και μια άλλη εκδοχή: ότι δεν κοίταξε κανένα λεξικό, επειδή ο ευρυμαθέστατος Ζουράρις έχει αυτή τη λέξη ψωμοτύρι από τότε που πήγαινε νηπιαγωγείο.


----------



## sarant (Jan 15, 2018)

Ο "κανονικός" τύπος, ερίδμητος, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει στην αρχαία γραμματεία.


----------



## oublexis (Jan 15, 2018)

sarant said:


> Ο "κανονικός" τύπος, ερίδμητος, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει στην αρχαία γραμματεία.



Δεν υπάρχει. Και επιλέγοντάς τον, θα έδειχνε ο Ζουράρις ότι χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη με την ετυμολογική της σημασία και όχι με τη σημασία που θεωρούμε ότι της έδωσε ο Αισχύλος. Θα ξεκολλούσε από τον... τσιτατισμό (για να φτιάξω κι εγώ μια λέξη).


----------

